# Please Help



## quickshift (Jul 29, 2008)

we are a family of 5 and have been looking at getting a trailer of our own as we currently borrow from the granparents.we fell in love with the outback sydney models.it appears however, according to various sales personal, that our vehicles are capable of hauling any amount of weight anywhere?we just want to be safe and get a clear answer and after reading this forum, it seemed like a great place to start.we have a 2007 escalade awd, reg size suv & a 2005 f150 4x4 supercrew.we are currently eyeing the 31rqs model if capable & praticle.any help is appreciated!


----------



## onebadss (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi there and welcome

I just bought a 31 RQS on july 19 and we took it to Memphis,Tn. I have a 2008 1500 Dodge Ram Laramie 4x4 witht the 5.7 Hemi. We had no problems at all pulling it. The dealer sold us a Husky wd hitch and set it up for us. The truck rode great and sat nearly perfectly level. I'm pleased. Hope this helps.

Michael


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

we have towed our 31 RQS with an Expedition 5.4L, Silverado 1500HD and with the F250 you see in my signature. we have been towing for 8 years with three different TT'S and about 5 different trucks. for a 31RQS, or 32BHDS you need a 3/4 ton. its about brake size, horsepower, torque and payload. The vehicles you listed are not good vehicles for these units. I am speaking from experience. You can pull the 31RQS with the F150 but the TT will have its way with youTV right when you don't want it to. if you are going to go with the 31 or 32 go with a 3/4 tonEric


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

First of all, welcome to the site









I too have to say that is too much trailer for what your tow vehicles are. I know there are some on here that tow with 1/2 ton models, but bottom line is I think when you sit down and figure out the numbers (accurately including everything that will be put in the trailer) you will be overweight, and therefore unsafe. Some factors to keep in mind is the weight of the propane, people, food, and everything else that gets put in the trailer, and the tow vehicle.

Just my humble opinion.

Bill


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Everything I have learned on this site tells me to tell you to listen to EGREGG and GRUNT0311.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Boy my post looks sloppy! I guess that is what I get from posting from a phone! Outbackers is addictive and even while running around...here I am. This question has been asked many times. No matter you'll get a straight answer here from people who have been there and done it. Check your vehicles curb weight (UVWR). Add the weight of your family to that plus anything you may load in your TV. this will be your rough GVWR (Gross Vehicle Weight Rating). Subtract your family's weight from your tow capacity. That number is what you have left to tow with (minus 20 percent) if you use the 80 percent rule. Add the weight of your loaded tow vehicle plus the weight of your loaded camper. You may have to estimate the weight you would load. Chairs, food, clothes, tools, propane etc. figure easily 500 lbs. The weight of the two vehicles combined is the GCVWR (Gross Combined Vehicle Weight Rating). The 80 percent rule of thumb is commonly used when looking at tow rating and GCVWR. This rule ensures enough power from the TV to handle the load with out challenging the Transmission, Engine, Brakes, or vehicle suspension. Additionally another factor to consider is wheel base. the shorter the wheel base the less stable the ride. There have been too many tragic accidents from over loaded vehicles. If the numbers don't add up, don't let someone convince you otherwise. Stay safe. If you go for it, do it right. If you have any question at all.... We are here and we will help. Eric Be safe


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> Boy my post looks sloppy! I guess that is what I get from posting from a phone! Outbackers is addictive and even while running around...here I am. This question has been asked many times. No matter you'll get a straight answer here from people who have been there and done it. Check your vehicles curb weight (UVWR). Add the weight of your family to that plus anything you may load in your TV. this will be your rough GVWR (Gross Vehicle Weight Rating). Subtract your family's weight from your tow capacity. That number is what you have left to tow with (minus 20 percent) if you use the 80 percent rule. Add the weight of your loaded tow vehicle plus the weight of your loaded camper. You may have to estimate the weight you would load. Chairs, food, clothes, tools, propane etc. figure easily 500 lbs. The weight of the two vehicles combined is the GCVWR (Gross Combined Vehicle Weight Rating). The 80 percent rule of thumb is commonly used when looking at tow rating and GCVWR. This rule ensures enough power from the TV to handle the load with out challenging the Transmission, Engine, Brakes, or vehicle suspension. Additionally another factor to consider is wheel base. the shorter the wheel base the less stable the ride. There have been too many tragic accidents from over loaded vehicles. If the numbers don't add up, don't let someone convince you otherwise. Stay safe. If you go for it, do it right. If you have any question at all.... We are here and we will help. Eric Be safe


Exactly what he said. I have been preaching this forever and I strongly believe in safe towing. Know your numbers, and ignore the dry weight of a trailer. Ensure that your trailer GVWR does not exceed 80% of the tow rating, and Eric already said what that is. Tow safe, and you are your family will have a better towing experience because if it.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Hello and welcome

Another rule besides weight is wheelbase, the rule is 20' TT with a 110" wb add 4"wb for every foot of TT, so 31 foot TT is 11'x4" =44"

your tow vehicle should have a 154" wb to be safe. your f150 is 138.5" wb 28/4=7, so 20+7 would be good for a 27 maybe 28 foot TT. (nothing to do with weight)

WB and length is calculated for sway and being in control. The 31rqs though classified as a 31' is really 35'. specs from keystone web site

That's why the rule works.

Sydney Model 31RQS Specifications 
Weight 7390 
Carrying Capacity 2210 
Hitch 765 
Length 35' 1"

So max load is 9500lbs and 35' in length. hitch is 765 empty plus gas, people and gear in both the TV and TT. It definitely calls for a 3/4 ton crew cab


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*Welcome and enjoy the site!!!*

Regarding the towing situation...... *BEEN THERE DONE THAT !*

We started with a F2004 F150 HD towing, etc... while it was ok when all conditions were perfect. It was not suited for a trailer that size. As you can see from my signature, we upgraded our TV to a F350 and couldnt be happier.

You need to run the numbers yourself but im sure you will find that a fully loaded trailer and loaded vehicle of 5 people and gear will overload the TT/TV combo.

read *"THIS LINK HERE" *website completely and you will learn a lot. look down the left side for additional information that should help.

Estimate your GVW, GTW, gear, propane, tanks, people, fuel, batteries, accessories, tongue weight, etc and compare it to the GCVWR for the TT/TV combo. also look at your RAWR and FAWR. these numbers are very helpfull in determining your limits on a TT.

GVW - Gross Vehicle Weight
GTW - Gross Trailer Weight
GCVWR - Gross Combined Vehicle Weight Rating
RAWR - Rear Axle Weight Rating
FAWR - Front Axle Weight Rating

Good luck, travel safe and ask a lot of questions. The group here is a great bunch!!


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

According to what specs I could find, the Escalade has a tow capacity of 7400lbs, and the F-150 only 6500lbs. With either one, you don't even have enough capacity to haul the empty trailer. I would say you either need a smaller TT, or a bigger TV.

Be safe!

Bill


----------



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

We tow our Sydney 31 RLS with our Yukon XL with no problems. We actually traded our 28 KRS in Nashville while on vacation last year, towed the Sydney across the state of Tennessee, then straight across the state of Virginia ( thru the mountains in both states), then made it to Richmond and 95'd it home to South Florida with no problems. I will say this, my Dad sells Escalades and GMC products and he said the same thing Eric did, you have to have the extended models to pull for more stability. And something about a strong rear end. I believe Chuck put what we toy with on our signature.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

quickshift said:


> we are a family of 5 and have been looking at getting a trailer of our own as we currently borrow from the granparents.we fell in love with the outback sydney models.it appears however, according to various sales personal, that our vehicles are capable of hauling any amount of weight anywhere?we just want to be safe and get a clear answer and after reading this forum, it seemed like a great place to start.we have a 2007 escalade awd, reg size suv & a 2005 f150 4x4 supercrew.we are currently eyeing the 31rqs model if capable & praticle.any help is appreciated!


Another vote for a 3/4 ton. Personally, my 28RSDS was more than I felt comfortable with on my F150. 1 ton trucks are great...


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

4ME said:


> Everything I have learned on this site tells me to tell you to listen to EGREGG and GRUNT0311.


X2!

I started out pulling our 29BHS (not Sydney Edition, which are heavier) with a 2003 2WD Chevy Suburban - 1500 with tow package, 3:73 rear axle ratio (bad), and self leveling system. Although it did a great job of pulling our Coleman Bayside (3000# loaded), the Outback was the "Tail wagging the dog."

We upgraded to a Chevy 2500HD Crew Cab - 6.0L gasser with 4:10 rear axle ratio (good). And the difference is like night and day (using an Equal-i-zer hitch). The Suburban would pull it, but not safely, and certainly not for long distances without trouble down the road. Its tires, suspension, transmission, rear-end, and brakes were not designed to pull a 7000#, 30' long trailer.

This is just my experienced opinion, but most people here will agree. A few will not. They are entitled to their opinions, too, but would probably change their opinion if they made the move up to a 3/4-ton TV.

Mike


----------



## quickshift (Jul 29, 2008)

all this from 1 post, thanks, you guys (gals) are awesome & a big help!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi quickshift









You've already gotten great advice...The only thing that I can add is that I agree with the others who are recommending at least a 3/4 ton tv for that size trailer.

Oh! *AND * WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS!


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Welcome to the site and one more vote for at least a 3/4 ton. I pulled our 28 with a 1/2 ton one tyme and it just was not stable and was very underpowered. Rock solid since upgrading. ----Mike


----------

